# Minimum Cage Size?



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi.

I'm new to the Ferret world and I'm looking at indoor cages. What would be the Minimum recommended cage size for 1 hob? (possibly to be paired with a jill) I don't want to get anything that's unsuitable.

Also is it better to have more length or height with multi levels?

Thanks x


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Anyone? Would like to get a cage ASAP. Thanks x


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi, I don't have mine inside but i i'd say its better to get one with height. a cage like:

The Explorer Pet cage by Liberta with Free Delivery

that one is really easy to clean out and the two big doors make it really easy to hang hammocks and stuff up in, and there is loads of floor space.

if you have a look on ebay and gumtree ect there are usually some going fairly cheap.


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for your reply.

Do you think this would be suitable?

Large rat cage plus travel cage plus accessories! | Essex | Gumtree


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Or this one?

Preloved | chinchilla cage with lots of extras for sale in Dagenham, Essex


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

kiara said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Do you think this would be suitable?
> 
> Large rat cage plus travel cage plus accessories! | Essex | Gumtree


not really unless its only used as a bed and they have free range 24/7



kiara said:


> Or this one?
> 
> Preloved | chinchilla cage with lots of extras for sale in Dagenham, Essex


no def no good at all, personally they aren't very good for rats let alone ferrets

the biggest cage you can find but they are better as outside pets imo, we have ours in a shed and a run.


----------



## Sara1991 (Jul 20, 2013)

I have the furplast rat cage the first link you sent, I had 2 rats in it and I found it too small for them once they were fully grown so it would be no good for a ferret. I agree with lost girl about keeping them in a shed, if you have one, that's where we kept ours with an open rabbit hutch in there as a nest and some toys.


----------



## Sara1991 (Jul 20, 2013)

If its a young ferret the furplast cages join together really well so you could get the furplast cage and look out for another one second hand the same and join them up before the ferret outgrows it. That's what I did when I unexpectedly got another 2 rats lol and it worked out really well.


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for your replies. I ended up with a right bargain today! A ferret nation for.............. £20!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------

